# Heavier rider nutrition?



## wrecognize (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey guys just curious how being a heavier rider affects the given or prescribed amounts on alot of the supplements out there. Most of what Ive seen is a generic amount, 2 per serving and so on. I wanted to give Sportlegs a try but Im a little nervous about having to take 5 pills for what they recommend. Ive read some people have issues with 1 pill. I know everyone is different but just curious what the heavier guys use and think. Talking more about products for training rides as well as race day. I cant see how the amount of product would be the same for me and my 140lb friend. I weigh 240 by the way.


----------



## mabrodis (Oct 19, 2005)

wrecognize said:


> Hey guys just curious how being a heavier rider affects the given or prescribed amounts on alot of the supplements out there. Most of what Ive seen is a generic amount, 2 per serving and so on. I wanted to give Sportlegs a try but Im a little nervous about having to take 5 pills for what they recommend. Ive read some people have issues with 1 pill. I know everyone is different but just curious what the heavier guys use and think. Talking more about products for training rides as well as race day. I cant see how the amount of product would be the same for me and my 140lb friend. I weigh 240 by the way.


Funny you mention taking a specific amount of some supplement, I have thought about this also. We all have a certain makeup, I'm about 235 lb, so I'm right there with you. I figure if I shed the majority of my fat I'd be about 175 lb, so I consider myself a 175 person carrying around a 60 lb fat-backpack. The reason why this seems valid to me is muscle-wise that's what I feel like I am. I would think that biology-wise that would be quite a bit different than someone who is 230 lb with 5 lbs of fat. I.e. someone who is just a much bigger/stronger guy with very little fat, but overall we happen to weigh the same. Why would we both take the same amount of some supplement or drug when really we have nothing the same except the overall weight..but when dealing with a supplement or drug wouldn't someone with more muscle 'use up' the supplement faster? Basically the question is "Does fat behave the same way as muscle does towards supplement and drug absorption?". If it does then I guess the percentage muscle or fat doesn't matter, it's just the overall weight that determines the amount for everything.

In regards to Sport Legs, I have used a bunch and I can't say I can prove they work, but everytime I have taken them I have had a good day of riding, and yes I take 5 pills per time...so before riding I take 5, then take 15 or 20 in my jersey pocket and every couple of hours take another 5, it's a lot of pills.


----------



## wrecognize (Dec 30, 2013)

Good points but I guess my situation is a little different. Im a muscular 225-230 @ put on some extra weight. Im prob most comfortable around 225 but work, life and kids have limited my time in the saddle. When the weather breaks Im going to put in a hard effort to shed the weight. Thats why I was looking into nutrition and supplements to give me a boost if I need. I tend to hold extra water weight which is a ***** but Im working on a better, healthier diet.


----------

